# HT2050 3D glasses



## Kukrika (Jul 5, 2016)

Can somebody recommend me best benq ht2050 3d glasses?

And whats for those batteries in 3d glasses? I have lg 3dtv and there are no battery places in those glasses.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you checked in your LG manual for compatible glasses models?

Batteries would be used in active 3D glasses... no batteries would indicate passive 3D glasses...


----------



## kutzon (Jun 4, 2011)

Kukrika said:


> Can somebody recommend me best benq ht2050 3d glasses?
> 
> And whats for those batteries in 3d glasses? I have lg 3dtv and there are no battery places in those glasses.


Okay, I know it's an old thread, but for reference - the best 3D glasses for Benq DLP projectores are ... Benq's own glasses, or the OEM version of them. No, I don't work for Benq, but trust me, I have done the research! Their name is "DGD5" or just "D5" for short. They are a little expensive tho, which is why it's good to know that they are also sold by their maker "Hi-Shock" on eBay and Amazon for less than the Benq-branded. Just be sure to get "DLP" glasses. RF and IR glasses will NOT work.


----------

